# NHS walk-in clinics in East London?



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2008)

Can anyone help? My eye is all red and painful and the Boots pharmacist said I should see a quack or go to a walk-in clinic. He suggested Homerton but I can't find walk-in clinic details on their website?

http://www.homerton.nhs.uk/ <-- 

I work in E8 and live in E1.

Thanks everso


----------



## Dan U (Jul 8, 2008)

Call NHS Direct?

or http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/

eta - the website has a 'unexpected server error' on the 'find walk in clinics' page which is cack. call em.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2008)

Iirc the Royal London has a walk-in GP clinic outside for non emergencies.


----------



## dark mistress (Jul 8, 2008)

There's one in liverpool st station, east-ish


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2008)

dark mistress said:


> There's one in liverpool st station, east-ish



_Inside_ the station??


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 8, 2008)

The only one I've been to is at Whipps Cross, but that's probably a bit far for you?

Is the one at Liverpool Street NHS or a private walk in one?  Careful if it's the latter, they're not cheap.


----------



## cesare (Jul 8, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> _Inside_ the station??



It's here:

http://www.nhs.uk/servicedirectories/pages/walkincentre.aspx?id=ydc81


----------



## gabi (Jul 8, 2008)

The liverpool st one is great. Small, but never much of a queue. open till 7.

Its not in the station, its in the wee arcade next door that leads up to where the croquet green is i think. Check on the map. The entrance is on Bishopsgate, opposite the pub on the corner of middlesex st (woodins shades i think).


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 8, 2008)

Try this link:

http://www.nhs.uk/ServiceDirectorie...eType=WalkInCentre&SearchType=Local&JScript=1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 8, 2008)

You're all brilliant, thank you very much


----------

